# Beautiful Autumn day at Dr. Rivet's



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Today we had a beautiful fall day in northern Virginia. The trees were in high color, the sky was blue and temperature was is the 60s. Pete Thornton, and Andy Van Scyoc brought friends and family as well as some EBT live steamers. I brought a D&RGW passenger train. We all had a great time: Andy and his brother John and Pete's friend Jeff who had his eyes opened to large Scale. Dr. Rivet brought out a long string of EBT hoppers for the EBT Mikados to pull around the track. They performed flawlessly, at least as seen from a electron users view point. I brought out a K-28 (battery powered) and a string of D&RGW cars for it to pull around. As much as I would like to have a steamer, I have a fundamental problem with lighting my engine on fire. I know it works, BUT$$$$

Andy with Pete's engine in the foreground and his train in front of him. 



















My sparky
































Chuck


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I really enjoy all pictures and videos from Dr Rivet's wonderful layout. What a beautiful day. 
Paul


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad you enjoy pictures from Dr. River's layout. It is a fun place to run. At home my engine is chasing the caboose, or observation car. There it is different.

Chuck


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Chuck 

Nice shots. Did you get any photos with the end of the train with caboose #26 with the flat roof? Hard to believe that Peter T showed up WITHOUT his camera. I thought it was a semi-permanent appendage when he was running trains. Thanks to Andy and John, all the rolling stock was parked under cover when DA BOSS and I returned from her doctor visit. Thank you, gentlemen. Rain today... BOO!! Of course, Chuck gets credit for taking the "tree trash" off the track and inspecting the rail joints before the first "official" runs of the day. 

Paul, thanks for the compliments; it always helps to have some others keep things "tuned up". It is clear that I am behind on getting the leaves up, but finishing the small storage building roof replacement is a more pressing matter.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Jim what you see is what I got.

Thanks for a great day,

Chuck


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Sir. I always forget something - this time it was the camera. Many thanks for letting us play with our trains. Great photos Chuck.

I got one photo with my phone of the complete train and the caboose can clearly be seen at the rear. 











Those cars are certainly beautiful. The hoppers are RYM brass, with ball bearings, etc. Then come 3 Accu hoppers detailed by Geoff Ringle and filled with "ganister rock" (two converted to the original 2-bay style) and finally his scratch-built flats, the #170 boxcar and caboose #26. 
If you are interested, the caboose #26 was described by Mr K (East Broad Top) when he made one. Geoff had G.A.L. cut styrene sides to match and Trackside details cast some steps for him. You can almost buy a 'kit of parts' top make your own.


_P.S. "Railfan & Railroad" mag has a feature on the EBT this month with lots of photos. The current operator has taken one positive step - #15 is painted in the old all-black livery now, without the brass boiler bands, white edges, etc. (See Andy's loco in the pic at top.) If he'd done it a couple of years ago, maybe Accucraft would have produced a model in all-black, which would have saved me a lot of painting!_


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Pete 

Please don't call me SIR; makes me feel old[er]. 

IIRC, #26 uses a Bachmann Spectrum 1:20.3 flat for the basic chassis, modified Aristo "Sierra shorty" passenger trucks with Gary Watkins Sierra Valley Ent wheels, the GAL sides and ends, TD parts, and Accucraft 1:32 couplers. 

I am looking forward to Geoff's #27 and #28 cabooses that he is going to build. These will be available through Rich Yoder [ RY Models ] and have proper elliptical spring caboose trucks. Price and delivery is TBA. They will not be inexpensive, but based on his work to date, will be exquisite models.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Note that my #26 is the caboose "as built" (c. 1905) with peaked roof with cupola and original freight car trucks. At some point, the car was rebuilt with passenger trucks and an arched roof without a cupola as modeled by Geoff. It's unknown when those modifications were made, nor when it was relegated to work service. The car was reportedly a very rough ride as built, which probably accounts for the passenger car trucks to help smooth things out. (It was so rough that when the shops built two 4-wheel bobber cabooses a few years later, the bobbers were preferred as being "more comfortable".) There have been rumors of a fire in one of the cabooses, which--if true, and if #26 (two big "ifs") could account for the new roof as well. 

Cool pics. I'm off to the Colo. RR museum to let my #12 stretch its legs. I'll try to snap a few shots while I'm out there. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Southerners, 

It was a beautiful 67 degree day yesterday here in Vermont, as well. Don Howard and Llyn Rice showed up to interrupt my leaf raking and to steam, even though my track was supposedly shut down for the winter. 

Jim, with retirement comes a small measure of respect from youngsters. Very small, but take it however it comes. 

Larry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the fine pics. Lovely looking fall day and the trains are awesome. Later RJD


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck,

I do envy you guys. Not being around to share such events is one of the reasons I regret leaving northern VA.

Doc


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

OK. Jim wanted photos of the caboose, and Andy obliged. (Jim & Joann in the background.) Geoff did a great job - passenger car trucks, special steps, etc., etc.











Another shot of the end-of-train device as I left the yard. That's me on the right talking to chuck, with Andy's #12 just in view on the left.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Doc

It is a lot of fun, but it isn't the same without Mr. Holme's right hand man around. There was another session out there today, 11-11-11. There was a mixture of standard gauge and narrow gauge running. I had my Mallet with the 32 DM&IR ore cars in tow. I didn't take any pictures this morning.




Chuck


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful images, Chuck.. As you've reported, Jim's place certainly is a great place to run. I bet the Mallet loves the long runs and wide curves....


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan:

The mallet worked beautifully. I had a couple of hours of run time. So far I haven't used up all the electrons in the battery pack. It is amazing how small this train with 34 cars looks on this layout.


It looks a lot longer in Scott MacDonald's video that it does looking from one side of Dr. Rivet's layout to the train on the other side. Scott has a video of the train in the thread below.

ore train video 

It is legal on the layout. Without batteries and REVO (thanks to Stan Cederleaf) it would just sit there.


Chuck


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, in the picture of the caboose, I'm interested in the Vulcan trucks of the flat next to it. Are they from Rich Yoder? I am going to build some steel flats for the Belden Falls, using the EBT design. 

Wish I could have joined you guys this weekend at Jim's and RGS East. 

Larry


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Larry 

The trucks on the flats and the box car are from RY Models.


----------

